# Satelliteguys.us hacked??



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

when I go to that site I ger redirected to http://www.g00ns-forum.net/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, they have been having some problems since yesterday evening.
Sad what people do for 'fun'. I hope Scott can get the bugs off the site ASAP.

James


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Since my post will probably get removed anyway...

Someone said : I noticed it too.

My response:
I didn't!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

James Long said:


> I hope Scott can get the bugs off the site ASAP.


Unfortunately he left for the International CES earlier so probably doesn't have easy access.

It ticks me off when any site gets hacked.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Unfortunately he left for the International CES earlier so probably doesn't have easy access.


The CES Show isn't until Jan 5, 2006. He must be taking a long vacation.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Richard King said:


> The CES Show isn't until Jan 5, 2006. He must be taking a long vacation.


International CES press preview in NYC.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah, that one. At least that's not far from his home so, hopefully he can get back and get things taken care of.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is some show today ... I forget the name. I also forgot he and some of his staff were going. 

JL


----------



## Striker (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow. I wonder if he even knows the site is off-line. I'm surprised he hasn't disconnected the internet access on the server or even shutdown Apache.

Of course, the problem may be so severe that he has to reformat completely. It's not fun getting hacked and I hope he doesn't have to spend a lot of time cleaning up.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> ...My response: I didn't!


My response:

I don't care...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Striker said:


> Wow. I wonder if he even knows the site is off-line. I'm surprised he hasn't disconnected the internet access on the server or even shutdown Apache.
> 
> Of course, the problem may be so severe that he has to reformat completely. It's not fun getting hacked and I hope he doesn't have to spend a lot of time cleaning up.


I am sure someone on his staff has called him on his cellphone. I would really be surprised if he wasn't aware of what has happened.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Our chatroom is accessable ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Striker said:


> Wow. I wonder if he even knows the site is off-line. I'm surprised he hasn't disconnected the internet access on the server or even shutdown Apache.
> 
> Of course, the problem may be so severe that he has to reformat completely. It's not fun getting hacked and I hope he doesn't have to spend a lot of time cleaning up.


:welcome_s

Welcome Striker! Hope you stick around a while. always nice to see new faces.

Getting hacked sucks!


----------



## Ilya (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes, Scott is aware of the problem. And it looks like SatelliteGuys is not the only site affected by this Internet attack...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dfergie said:


> Our chatroom is accessable ...


Was it you or Bryan that said connectivity to that was intermittantly cutting out as well? Isn't the chat room on an independant server? Thought it was, but I have been wrong before. So did you guys call Scott? If you need his number I can dig for it, I may still have it somewhere.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Scott knew since last night when the problem started happening. What other sites are being affected as well? It is a shame to find out some of your vulnerabilities this way.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Some of our members entered the goon site and there were golf forum folks wondering what happed to their forum...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

WOW! Does anyone know how many sites were hit?


----------



## Maphisto's Sidekick (Feb 8, 2005)

It's at least the second time they've been hit. I was introduced to the g00ns yesterday, was able to visit satelliteguys this morning, and now, it's back to g00nland.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I was getting errors on the chatroom because I was trying to sign back in after I rebooted my pc and the chat still had me as being logged on so it caused a conflict.

anyways thanx for the wonderful hospitality of dbstalk while satguys continues to get pwned


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

it's a brand new domain, apparently launched just last month. what a bunch of morons. They are quite busy and are leaving plenty of evidence so they can be tracked down.

Domain Name: G00NS-FORUM.NET
Registrar: GO DADDY SOFTWARE, INC.
Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
Name Server: G0D.RAGEDNS.COM
Name Server: SAT4N.RAGEDNS.COM
Status: REGISTRAR-LOCK
Updated Date: 15-nov-2005
Creation Date: 03-oct-2005
Expiration Date: 03-oct-2006


----------



## Joe Capitano (Aug 13, 2002)

Seems a few independent media sites have been hit lately, but they've found a way to gain back control.

*CLICK HERE* to read an article which might be of help to those who have been - or could be - hacked by these dolts.

May the g00ns fry.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

BFG said:


> I was getting errors on the chatroom because I was trying to sign back in after I rebooted my pc and the chat still had me as being logged on so it caused a conflict.
> 
> anyways thanx for the wonderful hospitality of dbstalk while satguys continues to get pwned


Thanks, I guess it would be easy to say something now, but no. This place is open for all, and let us all just leave it at that. Enjoy all. But if you want to stick around, please do.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Pepper said:


> it's a brand new domain, apparently launched just last month. what a bunch of morons. They are quite busy and are leaving plenty of evidence so they can be tracked down.
> 
> Domain Name: G00NS-FORUM.NET
> Registrar: GO DADDY SOFTWARE, INC.
> ...


Their DNS is hosted by: 
OrgName: Managed Solutions Group, Inc. 
OrgID: MSG-48
Address: 46750 Fremont Blvd.
Address: #107
City: Fremont
StateProv: CA
PostalCode: 94538
Country: US
OrgAbuseHandle: ABUSE429-ARIN
OrgAbuseName: MSG Inc Abuse 
OrgAbusePhone: +1-888-585-8889
OrgAbuseEmail: [email protected]

Sounds like this company is just out for the money and doesn't care what they host:

From: http://www.americandaily.com/article/7040

_The Aryan Nations Site is apparently hosted by the California Based Managed Solutions Group which also appears to do business as Managed Solutions (www.managed.com). The ISP's hosting of this site violates its acceptable use agreement (www.managed.com/support.htm) which reads in part that users may not, "Utilize the Services to threaten persons with bodily harm, to make harassing or abusive statements or messages, or to solicit the performance of acts or services that are illegal under applicable law."

Managed Solutions also appears to host a number of other hate sites that include www.Aryanradio.com, www.kkkchat.com and the American Nazi Party at www.nsm88.com/_

Or from http://www.infovlad.net/?p=36

_Currently a bunch of terrorist sites are hosted at Managed Solutions, San Jose California. Also, 357 Islamic WebHosting is known as the "webmaster of terrorists". 357Hosting was recently booted out of AcmeCommerce in Malaysia and is relocating some of their sites to San Jose.

_

Nice bunch of folks out there.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

BFG, 

in the words of Sue Hawk from Survior.. "I have been violated Jeff!!!!!". Nobody likes to be violated and it just plan sucks. Hope things return to normal for you guys soon.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Pepper said:


> Name Server: G0D.RAGEDNS.COM
> Name Server: SAT4N.RAGEDNS.COM


Oooo they are so 1337, using a 0 for an o and a 4 for an A in their name servers. We must all bow down before their leetness. I prefer to think of them as definitions 8 and 9 on this page.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It looks as if Satelliteguys has gotten hit last night and at least two or three times today.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I just tried to go to the site and it redirects to http://www.g00ns-forum.net/...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like moving to the old server did not help.


----------

